# Happy Valley Neighborhood?



## bng229832 (May 31, 2012)

Can somebody tell me their opinion on the neighborhood. An apartment just went up and I'm considering it depending on it's surroundings.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Nice and upscale.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Happy Valley is quite a good location to be if you are going to work in Causeway Bay or Central. MTR connects to it, as do the buses.
HK is well serviced by supermarkets for everyday food, and has many restaurants. HK in general has many designer shops, the nearest being Causeway Bay to Happy valley.


----------

